# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  يا طائر البان قد هيَّجتَ أشجاني

## أم خطاب

العصر الجاهلي >> عنترة بن شداد >> قصيدة >> فصحى  
                                                         يا طائر البان قد هيَّجتَ أشجاني 





يا طائر البان قد هيَّجتَ أشجاني


وزِدْتَني طرَباً يا طائرَالبانِ



إن كنتَ تندب إلفاً قد فجعتَبهِ


فقد شجاكَ الذي بِالبينِ أشجاني



زدني من النَّوح واسعدني على حزني


حتى تَرى عجباً من فَيْضِ أجفاني



وقِفْ لتَنْظُرَ ما بي لا تَكنْ عَجِلاً


واحذَرْ لِنَفْسِكَ من أَنْفاسِ نيراني



وطرْ لعلك في ارض الحجازِ ترى


رَكْباً على عَالِجٍ أوْ دون نَعْمان



يسري بجارية ٍ تنهلُّ أدمعها


شوقاً إلى وطن ناءٍ وجيران



ناشدتُكَ الله يا طيرَ الحمامِ إذا


رأيتَ يوْماً حُمُولَ القوْمِ  فانعاني



وقلْ طريحاً تركناهُ وقد فنيت


دُموعُهُ وهوَ يبكي بالدَّم القاني


منقول

ناشدتُكَ الله يا طيرَ الحمامِ إذا


رأيتَ يوْماً حُمُولَ القوْمِ فانعاني




وقلْ طريحاً تركناهُ وقد فنيت


دُموعُهُ وهوَ يبكي بالدَّم القاني

----------


## طارق عطاالله

زدني من النَّوح واسعدني على حزني
حتى تَرى عجباً من فَيْضِ أجفاني
 تسلمين ياام خطاب
 تقبلي مروري

----------


## أم خطاب

[align=center] 
[rainbow] ناشدتُكَ الله يا طيرَ الحمامِ إذا
رأيتَ يوْماً حُمُولَ القوْمِ فانعاني
وقلْ طريحاً تركناهُ وقد فنيت
دُموعُهُ وهوَ يبكي بالدَّم القاني[/rainbow][/align]

[glow=cc0099] شكرا للمرور [/glow]

----------

